# vertex aus den 90ern -welche gabel, parts-



## crossmäxer (8. Dezember 2006)

hi,
ich habe vor, meinen schönen alten vertex rahmen wieder zu einem, diesmal echten klassiker zusammenzubauen (wollte ihn zuerst verkaufen, jedoch war mir er mir sehr viel mehr wert) . habe außerdem dazu noch das alte xtr 900 schaltwerk. bin am überlegen ob ich meine silberne stx kurbel oder die schwarze raceface kurbel verbaue -was meint ihr?. könnt ihr mir vielleicht auch sagen, welche gabel damals am original verbaut war, oder welche sehr gut dazupassen würde? vielleicht eine starrgabel? würde mir auch sehr gut gefallen, z.b.
in einem schönen glänzenden alu. freue mich auch über tips zu weiteren parts!

mfg benny

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/319677/cat/15116


----------



## crossmäxer (9. Dezember 2006)

habe gerade bemerkt, dass ich noch eine tange gabel dahim habe!!!  
passt die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scherge (9. Dezember 2006)

moin, 
also da es sich bei dem rahmen um einen 1994er Vertex handelt, würde ich diesen schönen oldie-rahmen auch mit passenden teilen aufbauen, die damals üblich waren.
hilfreich ist es vielleicht, mal einen blick auf die damalige serienaustattung zu werfen: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/rocky%20mountain.html

eine stx-kurbel hat daran meines erachtens nichts verloren, da gehören eine race face-turbine dran, syncros lenker/vorbau/sattelstütze, klassischer flite sattel, xt oder xtr-schaltung und vorne eine rock shox mag 20/21 oder eine manitou 2/3 dran.

bei detailfragen solltest du dich vielleicht an das classic-forum wenden.

gruß,
philip


----------



## crossmäxer (9. Dezember 2006)

hey,
danke,...auch für die seite mit den oldies einfach super!
mfg benny


----------

